# So. California MECA Competition Feb. 26, 2012 Riverside



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It's officially posted Sunday February 26, 2012


Audio Shoppe
6760 Central Ave # A Riverside, CA 92504-1446
(951) 787-0550


----------



## strkrfan13 (Jun 29, 2011)

ill see you there!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone coming down from the North?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

hopefully i'll be there


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Anyone coming down from the North?





darrenforeal said:


> hopefully i'll be there


:biggrinflip:


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

What time. I want to take my 15 year old son to check out some sounds.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

10:00A.M. Judging starts at 11:00


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Anyone coming down from the North?


Won't be able to make this one boys...I lost my transmission last trip. Had to tow my truck and trailer 100 miles home! Still feeling the pain on that one! Have fun...I hear we might have a triple pointer up hear in June..stay tuned!
gf


----------

